# Connect two domains with different IP subnet.



## slurpeej (May 28, 2003)

Dear all
I'm trying to connect two domain with different IP supnet.
I'm useing one win2000 server with two network cards. 
I don't know why i setup the routing service and still don't work.
Can someone tell mw what did I do wrong? I need the answer fast. My network IP is 10.10.10.XXX and my other IP is 10.10.20.XXX.
Thank you.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

What is your subnet mask?

I have never worked with 2000 server yet, only NT4. Did they do away with domain trusts in 2000, now that they have there Active Directory?


----------



## slurpeej (May 28, 2003)

Dear LwdSquashman
I used defulte subnet mask. 255.255.255.0
My first domain is 10.10.10.XXX 255.255.255.0
and my new domain will be 10.10.20.XXX 255.255.255.0
I got a PC I installed 2000 server and I'll use it to route two domain. I got two network cards installed. 
Win 2000 do have domian trustes but I dont think thats the answer for it. I think the answer is in routeing and remote services.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Well you should be able to see each domain in Network Neighborhood I assume, if the networks are on the same network segment.

What exactly are you trying to do? I am just trying to figure out why a trust would not work?


----------



## slurpeej (May 28, 2003)

hihi
our two domain are in different ip segment.
in the PC router I can see the 2 domains but in the other domain 10.10.20.XXX cant see it.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

That subnet mask will not work to set up two seperate networks. You basically just have two seperate networks not subnets of the same network. Add a trust relationship between the two domains and it should work fine....I am assuming that Win2K still uses trust relationships.


----------

